# Tips for planting a catalpa tree near a pond



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

This spring I noticed a little catalpa tree coming up in my garden about 200 ft away from the 100+ year old catalpa that's already on the property. We've used catalpa worms for fishing whenever we get 'em on the tree and they're great!

I have a farm pond that's about an acre that produces some HUGE bluegill and a ton of bass in the 1-1.5 lb range. I know harvesting some of the bass would help increase size by reducing the demand on forage. I plan on putting a couple pounds of minnows in later this summer/early fall too, but I would also like to take this baby catalpa tree out there and put it next to the pond to eventually provide shade, decoration, and some delicous catalpa worms for the fish.

I've read some information on the trees, but I need some tips on planting one near a pond. How far away should it be so that some of the worms will eventually end up in the water and so it provides a little shade, but not so close that all of it's leaves muck up the water?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

The catalpa worms will only get into the pond if they fall from the tree. So if you want them for fish food you will have to put up with the leaves and bean pods in the pond too. Plant it on the east to north east side if poss. so the prevailing winds will blow some of the leaves away.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

What about the roots? I know not to plant it on the dam but will it hurt the pond if I put the tree right next to it?


----------



## Taco (Jan 4, 2009)

According to my Dirr Manual (which is considered the landscapers bible) ..."very tolerant of different soils...withstands wet or dry and alkaline condition; sun or partial shade; withstands extremely hot, dry environments."

Basically, put it where you want. I'd feel comfortable putting it right at the waters edge provided the bank wasn't too step and it might fall in. Only thing i would aviod is placing at waters edge on a damn or dike. Most important, take care of that rootball! Moisten the soil before you dig to hold it together and water in well after placing in the hole. Finally, spring and fall are best times to transplant as the cooler temps and increased rain are much easier than the drying heat of summer, think about it for a couple months then go for it!


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the info! I planned on doing it this fall anyways so I guess it worked out pretty well. I just wanted to make sure too that the roots weren't going to be a problem for the pond and vice versa.




Troy Dave said:


> ...Plant it on the east to north east side if poss. so the prevailing winds will blow some of the leaves away.


Sorry for my lack of knowledge but is that all year round or which season?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

It's roots could potentially compromise a coretrench if there is one around your pond. I think the rule of thumb is that a trees roots will span at least as wide as it's branches.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

What is a coretrench and how do I know if I have one? I'm starting from the very basics here, sorry.

EDIT: Nevermind, I was able to find that off of Google. Thanks gentlemen!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Lots of ponds have trees by them without any leakage issues. It may not be a problem at all but if it is, it could be troublesome and expensive to repair. You may consider a root barrier. I've known about copper mesh for a long time but this paper lists some less expensive alternatives that may be adequate. An hour rental on a trencher and some screen is cheap insurance.

http://joa.isa-arbor.com/request.asp?JournalID=1&ArticleID=2584&Type=2

My guess is the 3rd week of August would be a good time to transplant, second to Spring.

As Troy Dave said, plant it so prevailing winds blow most of the trash away from the pond.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Catalpas are a mess and litterally drop crap on you year round. Whether it be worms, worm poop, leaves, legumes, branches, more branches, ect ect. I think they're great looking trees, but they can be a nuisance.

Bug maiming or zapping machines are a personal favorite. Panfish eat the heck out of the insects. 

The bins that hold roadkill are also pretty nifty. Not sure I want decaying animals dropping into the pond, but the maggots sure are good for the gills.

Bottom line, there are a lot of better alternatives out there than planting a Catapa next to a pond.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Catalpas are a mess and litterally drop crap on you year round. Whether it be worms, worm poop, leaves, legumes, branches, more branches, ect ect. I think they're great looking trees, but they can be a nuisance.
> 
> Bug maiming or zapping machines are a personal favorite. Panfish eat the heck out of the insects.
> 
> ...


They're not really any worse than any other tree as far as cleaning up the mess - as mentioned, there's a really big one right out front that's been there since the house was built in 1904 and was originally next to a big lake itself until it was drained in the 50's and a subdivision was built on top of it. 

Dead bugs and maggots might be good but have you ever seen or fished with catalpa worms? They get fat and juicy and we've pulled some off the older tree that were 5" long. And fish go absolutely nuts over them!

We've got 3 or 4 big amurs in there too so perhaps they could take care of the leaves? You should see 'em when we cut the grass!

PS - I don't think I mentioned but where I live and where the pond is located are two seperate places. I live in Green Twp and the pond is on the farm in Moore's Hill.


----------

